

The Evolution of Pre-Launch Gmail In Screenshots - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/06/the-evolution-of-pre-launch-gmail-in-screenshots/

======
lpgauth
First few SS are in Netscape... Old School ftw!

~~~
serhei
Mozilla, actually.. but Mozilla was still so ugly (and therefore Old School)
that only a nerd could love it; certainly the nostalgia is rushing back.

I remember someone literally asked me: "WTF is that browser you're using? It's
so damn ugly!"

~~~
ashu
And what option did we have that time anyway on Linux? Mozilla at least worked
correctly most of the time!

